# Stunt Snowmobiles



## jtee (Mar 28, 2010)

Captured a few of these guys at the Snocross Championships.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 28, 2010)

thats a funny water mark


----------



## jtee (Mar 28, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> thats a funny water mark



 Glad you think so


----------



## den9 (Mar 30, 2010)

good pics. if anyone thinks this is interesting check out slednecks on youtube, its insane lol.


----------

